# Is there a Dictionary



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

Is there a publication available with definitions for wood working ? 
I truly enjoy reading the post here, but some of the terms, techniques, & nomenclatures for the tools are beyond me.:help:I am learning by leaps and bounds. Please keep up all the great informational postings.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*check this out*

www.hobbithouseinc.com/


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That there is a handy link to bookmark! Thanx for posting.
..Jon..


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> www.hobbithouseinc.com/


How many more secrets are you keeping from us :shifty: (sarcasm).
Thanks for the tip. Got a plan for a spline jig you want to share?


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a spline jig for mitered corners.
Check this guys YT channel.. he's got a bunch of good videos.
..Jon..


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

J Thomas said:


> Here's a spline jig for mitered corners.
> Check this guys YT channel.. he's got a bunch of good videos.
> ..Jon..
> 
> ...


That will work. Again I am in your debt. If you ever have any issues with stained glass let me know ..Lector..


----------



## marineman (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking through the link that was posted and wondering if you guys agree with the prices they have listed on the lumber prices part. I'm just now venturing out of the big box store to buy lumber and the prices I have here blow that list out of the water.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Glassnwood said:


> Is there a publication available with definitions for wood working ?
> I truly enjoy reading the post here, but some of the terms, techniques, & nomenclatures for the tools are beyond me.:help:I am learning by leaps and bounds. Please keep up all the great informational postings.


You may find some of these links helpful (there will be overlaps but perhaps there will be some words not in one but in another):

http://www.samallen.com/dictionary.html

http://www.newwoodworker.com/ref/gloss.html

http://www.sawdustmaking.com/GLOSSARY/glossary_of__woodworking_t.htm

https://sites.google.com/site/funda...-a-little-humor/basic-woodworking-terminology

then, last but not least, you may need some of these as well:

DRILL PRESS:
A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had care fully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.

WIRE WHEEL:
Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh sh --'

SKIL SAW:
A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.

PLIERS:
Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.

BELT SANDER:
An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

HACKSAW:
One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle... It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

VISE-GRIPS:
Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

OXYACETYLENE TORCH:
Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race..

TABLE SAW:
A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.

HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK:
Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.

BAND SAW:
A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut good aluminum sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST:
A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER:
Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name
implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.

STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER:
A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.

PRY BAR:
A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

HOSE CUTTER:
A tool used to make hoses too short.

HAMMER:
Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.

UTILITY KNIFE:
Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund cheques, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use. 










I hope you enjoy

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

marineman said:


> Looking through the link that was posted and wondering if you guys agree with the prices they have listed on the lumber prices part. I'm just now venturing out of the big box store to buy lumber and the prices I have here blow that list out of the water.



Prices for lumber vary greatly. Big price differences because of what trees grow in any given part of the country. 

Frequently another cause for price differences is between a small mill and larger mill. Prices you see listed on a forum such as this are often influenced by how good a bargainer the person is who is buying/posting.

The big box stores usually have a limited selection of furniture type woods and are very high on what they have.

You can go on and on stating why prices vary from place to place.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> The big box stores usually have a limited selection of furniture type woods and are very high on what they have.
> George


Included in the price of the lumber you're paying for full dressing...S4S (surfaced all 4 sides).









 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

marineman said:


> Looking through the link that was posted and wondering if you guys agree with the prices they have listed on the lumber prices part. I'm just now venturing out of the big box store to buy lumber and the prices I have here blow that list out of the water.


That site is very informative but it's not a current list of prices. Here is the very first paragraph of that section. Notice the date.

" The prices listed here are from various lumber companies that advertise and post their price lists on the internet. It is not in any way complete, it's just what I happened to compile during the summer of 2008. I present it here just to give you some idea of the general cost range of some of the most readily available domestic and exotic woods. I have not necessarily captured every single wood sold by each of the vendors. "

As stated geographic location, dressing, size of mill or big box store, Internet prices, negotiator skills and probably any number of other factors can effect pricing.


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

mobilepaul said:


> You may find some of these links helpful (there will be overlaps but perhaps there will be some words not in one but in another):
> 
> http://www.samallen.com/dictionary.html
> 
> ...


Thanks I have everything but the band saw & the torch.
I hate to ask but what's the torch for? :huh:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I use my torch to light the fire in my fire pit. So, how does that apply to woodworking? My wood is off cuts and mistakes.


----------



## Futurepast (Jun 18, 2012)

bradnailer said:


> I use my torch to light the fire in my fire pit. So, how does that apply to woodworking? My wood is off cuts and mistakes.


I used mine to light my pipe till I singed my beard.....


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been told that I can start a forest fire with a single cigarette butt.
I can't start 2 yr old dry wood in a wood stove with a propane torch.

TABLE SAW: Device for flinging tungsten carbide darts into the target (aka forehead of the operator).


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks to all of you. Seeing as I don't see the need for the torch ( don't smoke or have a fire place in the shop) I guess it's time to buy a used band saw. I am looking for a Grizzly.


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

Just get a subscription to finewoodworking


----------

